

Awesome "3D" projection software, emulate multiple screens on rectangular boxes - hussfelt
http://ixagon.se/new/cases/european-spallation-source-exhibition/

======
PythonDeveloper
Pretty darn cool, I must say. 3D video projection, just like raycasting in
video games, with a real-world application.

